
China’s Muslim Detention Camps Spark Protests in Islamic World - propman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-detentions-of-muslims-trigger-protests-in-islamic-world-1538040605
======
lamlam
[http://archive.is/a0oAe](http://archive.is/a0oAe)

------
amrx431
Ironically I have found that Pakistanis who are extremely quick to raise
protest even for perceived discrimination against Muslims, claim that its
China's internal matter and one should not interfere. With that reasoning even
Kashmir is India's internal affairs.

I dont understand the rationale behind such double speak.

------
7000skeletons
The Economist did some great reporting on this a few months back, and it's
good to see that the issue is starting to get even more notice across the
world.

The Chinese government are basically building a massive surveillance-state in
the regions the Uyghur people live, complete with ever-present police,
informant networks and possibly over a million people being forced into "re-
education camps" (where it's reported they're being subjected to everything
from beatings to other forms of abuse). Makes for some pretty grim reading.

[https://www.economist.com/briefing/2018/05/31/china-has-
turn...](https://www.economist.com/briefing/2018/05/31/china-has-turned-
xinjiang-into-a-police-state-like-no-other)

~~~
okatsu
Yeah I'm glad this is being cast into the light.

I understand that the real reason why they're going after the Uyghur is to
squelsh any separatist initiatives and that their religion happens to be a
convenient tool to use against them but as someone born to Muslim parents I
don't even wanna step into China at all now. I'd come to peace with their
heavy surveillance because it just seemed like Chinese citizens had a
different set of priorities in life but this ethnic cleansing makes me way too
uncomfortable.

